# over 45 looking for clinics



## tang71 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey all!!

I have a 19 year old daughter and find myself wanting another child....my partner has health issues which make it difficult for us to get pregnant naturally, as well as my age.  I would really like to give it a go with my own eggs.  Wondering about the area around Singapore and clinics......my partner has connections and families there.  also, any other amazing clinics recommended would also be greatly appreciated!  I just turned 47 and apparently my levels are still well within the ovulation parameters.  Any input welcomed!!  Thanks and best of wishes to all of you


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I think this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 might be useful


----------



## tang71 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Tang, I've heard there are good clinics in Singapore although I don't know any details.  I live in Hong Kong and you can't have IVF here unless you're married, you have to literally produce your marriage certificate, same in Thailand.  I'm not sure if that would also be the case in Singapore.  Hong Kong is very, very expensive, I believe Thailand is much more reasonable and is also supposed to have some good clinics.

Good luck!


----------



## tang71 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks!  It's discouraging to hear the poor odds and horror stories, but it feels right to give it a try.  I think it is unfair to be refused based on age or legal status of a relationship.  Now we are looking everywhere, so if anybody has any suggestions, please don't hesitate to offer them!!  Best wishes to all!!


----------



## Jiblet (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm 45. 

3 IVF's (one in UK, two in Spain) = 27 eggs but only 1 blast that failed. ...Then went to New Life in Greece - 5 AA blasts! 5!!! From a donor with my husbands sperm.  THE BEST DECISION EVER!!!! OMG, THEY ARE AMAZING. Please consider them! I met the accidently at a fertility show in London last year and they make it their business to get you results. 

Good luck 
xxx


----------



## 4season5 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi jiblet that is amazing ..., did they give you much details on the donor thanks


----------

